# gallertartige Kugeln



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
in meinem Teich, speziell in Fadenalgen, finde ich jede Menge gallertartige, durchsichtige (teilweise grünlich angehaucht) Kugeln. Die Größe reicht bis ca 8cm Durchmesser. 
Was sich innerhalb der Kugeln befindet ist zumindest mit dem blosen Auge nicht zu erkennen, muß also sehr klein sein.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das sein kann ?
Gruß, Andrej


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Andrej,
werden die auch braun und kommen an die Oberfläche ??
Wenn ja, dann ist es wahrscheinlich die "Gallertartige Zitteralge"
Das ist eine Blaualge,unter dem Mikro gut erkennbar, die Gallerte ist nur die "Hülle". Die einzige Alge,die immo bei mir im Teich wächst. Seit ich letztes Jahr mit Citronrnsre. den pH gesenkt habe, ist die bei mir "eingezogen". Angeblich zeigt sie Wasser der Güteklasse II an. So gesehen kannst du zufrieden sein.   
Hab bei mir im Album ein Foto reingestellt.
Grüsse, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Eugen,
ich habe versucht die Dinger zu fotogtafieren.
So richtig toll sind die aber leider nicht zu erkennen.

Braun sind die aber nicht, sondern durchsichtig bzw. leicht grünlich.
Gruß, Andrej


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

und noch ein Bild.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo Andrej,
schaut ganz nach dieser Zitteralge aus. Die grüne Farbe der Gallerte rührt wahrscheinlich von deinen Schwebealgen,die da eingelagert wurden. Nach meiner leidvollen  :cry:  Erfahrung,sind sie recht harmlos, schauen halt nicht gut aus. Ich fische sie immer wieder ab,wenn sie an die Oberfläche kommen,und hoffe,dass irgendwann mal schluss damit ist   
also nicht verzagen, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

@ B.Kaufmann
Nachdem du immer wieder mal hier bist  
würde von dir gerne wissen,ob ich richtig liege ??
Liebe Grüsse, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

Hi Eugen,
da bin ich beruhigt. Da ich die Kugeln zunächst für Laich o.ä. hielt, habe ich mich kaum noch getraut Fadenalgen abzufischen.
Gruß, Andrej


----------

